# What's a good pair of computer speakers?



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Recently, my faithful pair of SONY SRS-PC50 rear speakers stopped working after 10 years of use.

Now, I was going to get the Logitech S220 2.1 Speaker System because of the Amazon/Newegg reviews and that it meets my needs for the kind of performance I am expecting out of such a sound system. HOWEVER, I discovered through other people's comments online that the speakers are hardwired together by a very short audio cord. This means the speakers are not "extendable." Since I need the speakers to be 7-8 feet apart in my room, I want to be able to conveniently extend their range with the stereo extension cables I already have. I don't want to manually cut the wires because I'm afraid I may cross over the wrong wires in the wrong way and decrease the sound quality.

This means I have to look for another set of speakers that are minimally "decent" (to meet my needs) like the Logitech S220 2.1 but where the speakers are "extendable" if you get my drift. The problem is that I have looked everywhere on the internet and I could not find any 2.0 or 2.1 speaker system setup that allows me to place the speakers 7-8 feet apart due to the fact that they are HARDWIRED!!!! UGGGH!!!!

Can someone please help me find another 2.0 or 2.1 speaker system that is in the same price range? I wouldn't mind paying $10 or $15 more for a better performing set, though.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Interestingly enough, I just found the Creative Inspire A200 speakers for under $30 at Fry's B&M, which fits my situation nicely and after I'd "hotswapped" my old speakers for the new ones I discovered the Sony speakers still actually work because it was faulty cabling that led to me to believe that they had died in the first place.

I know the Inspire A200 isn't a good system but for the sound quality I was expecting given the cheap price, it isn't bad. I am completely satisfied with them, although I wasn't impressed at all.


----------

